# just got my first fly rod



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

This afternoon I got my first fly rod!! I got a TFO 8wt rod with a Scientific Angler reel. I've fly fished once in my life and that was about 8 years ago so I don't remember any of it. I'm taking a casting lesson from a friend on Thursday and I know practice will be essential. What types of flies are popular around here for reds and specks? Would like to catch some from my kayak soon. I'm like a sponge when it comes to fishing so any tips or advice that you feel would benefit me is appreciated. TIA!

Keith M


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Try throwing some clousers or any baitfish pattern for trout. Also some poppers or gurglers in the veing like you would a top water. I like to throw crab type patterns for sightcasting redfish. Half the fun of fly fishing is creating the fish food. Take a look at some of my buddies videos he creates. They are good and creative patterns. https://vimeo.com/user4893295/videos

Good Luck!


----------

